# Paris-Nice 2011 Photos



## parisbyphoto (Mar 8, 2011)

I am well out of my depth here, as usually I photograph buildings around Paris. I decided to photograph the Paris-Nice all the way to Nice this year as last year I photographed the first stage and loved it.

Mixed results so far, with today's stage the toughest for me to photograph as I chose the wrong place to stop and wait. Still, tomorrow is another day. Some tips for good spots are really welcome. I want to avoid the start/finish as unless you are a pro you do not get good access, though I will photograph the finish in Nice.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

parisbyphoto said:


> Some tips for good spots are really welcome.



Include some shots of the podium girls!  

Nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## parisbyphoto (Mar 8, 2011)

well the start and finish are close tomorrow, so if i photograph the finish I will include some for you


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

yeah, got Ryder Hesjedal in the last one... awesome!


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Hit the corners*

they make for good shots. Look for sharp coners like the last ones in stage 3 and click away.


----------



## parisbyphoto (Mar 8, 2011)

Some more from today, click a photo to see the full gallery. These were taken on the last bend. Not tight but still fun to photograph.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

these are GREAT shots!


----------



## Rajdog (Dec 9, 2009)

*Excellent Shots ! ! !*

Nice, what Camera/Lens were you using on those???
Just curious, as I "Attempt" to shoot The Tour of Calif. this year.
Thanks for the info,
Rajdog


----------



## parisbyphoto (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks guys.

@Rajdog. tight photos are with a 1DIV + 70-200 the wide shots are with a TS-E 17mm + 5

Hoping to play a bit with the TS-E tomorrow to get the miniature look...


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Graham Watson is getting nervous.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Great work! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

+1 thank you for sharing! love the photos


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

parisbyphoto said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> @Rajdog. tight photos are with a 1DIV + 70-200 the wide shots are with a TS-E 17mm + 5
> 
> Hoping to play a bit with the TS-E tomorrow to get the miniature look...


Thanks for sharing the photos! They look great. Maybe not up to your usual standards, but I like them a lot.

How are you able to take shots from different locations? Do you leap-frog the race as it is ongoing? I did this for Paris-Roubaix in 2008 and it was quite achallenge. I owe it to Philippec's local guidance.


----------



## parisbyphoto (Mar 8, 2011)

@orange_julius, thanks. Basically I drive like crazy, though within the law of course. Today I photographed a hill-climb then dashed off to the finish with 1 minute to spare!

I do wonder how these guys fell now, I am knackered!

Anyway, a few more shots below and a link to the new gallery with loads of photos. 

I took some video of the hill climb though no time to process it. I will perhaps try tomorrow.

@foofighter, thanks!









Loads of photos

here if you want to see more.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Great shots on the climb*

those facial expressions really come through. Good stuff. Keep em coming and THANKS.:thumbsup:


----------



## parisbyphoto (Mar 8, 2011)

@evs, thanks! Some more from today below. The time trials were excellent!

Loads more photos can be foundhere


----------



## parisbyphoto (Mar 8, 2011)

A very wet, cold and windy stage 7 just finished. Some photos below.

It must have been really tough for these guys today. It is really cold and very wet!

Some more photos can be found here


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Great pictures...keep 'em comin'!


----------



## parisbyphoto (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks LostViking.

I was going to wait at the finish in Nice today, but changed my mind and decided to photograph them just before the summit at Col de Chateauneuf de Contes. Very bad weather. Another hour and 40 minutes to go. Good job it is warm and dry in my car


----------



## parisbyphoto (Mar 8, 2011)

OK, you will be happy to know this is the last stage post, so no more from me on Paris-Nice! Good job this is not Tour de France, I think there are something like 21 stages. 


Not a great photography day. I decided not to photograph the start/finish as I had planned, as quite honestly I did not fancy standing in the rain for 4 hours to secure my finish spot. 

I have to say I have really enjoyed my photography holiday, especially as photographing road cycling is so tough. I think I have learned a lot and plan to have a think about all the things I did wrong and get it right for a few stages of the Tour de France.

Today I chose to photograph the race close to the highest point; though I did not choose well, as the cool backdrops I wanted to get were never in shot!

Anyway, still another enjoyable day and back to Paris tomorrow to spend the rest of my holiday adding some much needed gigapixel photos to my website.

Some more photos can be found here


----------



## parisbyphoto (Mar 8, 2011)

This turned out pretty good to show the line(only rough edit though, will work on it when back in Paris).








.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Nice effect! :thumbsup:


----------



## parisbyphoto (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks. I will work on a few of these over the next few days, now that I am back in Paris. I have a few ideas I can play with.


----------



## Rajdog (Dec 9, 2009)

*Excellent ! ! ! !*

You realize you'll be REQUIRED to cover the Tour now that you've shown us what you can do with a camera ???
Excellent job, what other races will you be covering (other than the previously mentioned 2011 TOUR) ???
Thanks again ! ! ! !
Roger


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Kewl pictures! :thumbsup: 

We're waiting for some TDF shots from you. ^_^
awesome skills you got there.


----------



## parisbyphoto (Mar 8, 2011)

@Rajdog and vismitanabda

Thanks for the great encouragement! I have to admit I have looked into the TDF. I cannot do it all, as no way I can take 3 weeks holiday, but I am thinking of taking 2 weeks plus photographing the last stage in Paris. I really like the mountain stages, so likely to cover that for sure. We will see, for sure I will photograph some of it as I found it really exciting and seem to have picked up a cycling photography bug

I have noticed there are a lot of 1-day events at weekends, which I think I will dfinitely cover. Not sure how I can put any of it on my website though, not even a remote link to Paris

Still, it has been a lot of fun and today I feel refreshed now that I am back in Paris. Photo editing time

Once again, thanks again for the great feedback, very kind.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

parisbyphoto said:


> @Rajdog and vismitanabda
> 
> Thanks for the great encouragement! I have to admit I have looked into the TDF. I cannot do it all, as no way I can take 3 weeks holiday, but I am thinking of taking 2 weeks plus photographing the last stage in Paris. I really like the mountain stages, so likely to cover that for sure. We will see, for sure I will photograph some of it as I found it really exciting and seem to have picked up a cycling photography bug
> 
> ...


Welcome Mate. :thumbsup: If 3 weeks holiday is not possible to you now, maybe a One day classics suits you.


----------

